# Scott CR1 sizing?



## Dr Pete

I'm trying to work out if an xl or an xxl is the correct size for me (26" inner leg, require an ideal TT op 58.5cm).

I find the geometry drawing on the scott website a bit confusing... 

As the diagram is drawn, it lists the BB centre to top of seattube (E) as 61cm on the xxl frame. From the drawing it looks as if this is still some way beneath what would have been the seat tube if it was a conventional frame and not a compact, that is the horizontal line from the top of the head tube is still some distance above the top of the seattube. This would suggest that the xxl is larger than a ‘normal’ 61cm frame, except that the Top tube is 59.5, which is more like a normal 61?

Anybody have a scott and can confirm how it relates to the geo on the website?


----------



## Dr Pete

*Oops*



Dr Pete said:


> I'm trying to work out if an xl or an xxl is the correct size for me (26" inner leg, require an ideal TT op 58.5cm).
> 
> I find the geometry drawing on the scott website a bit confusing...
> 
> As the diagram is drawn, it lists the BB centre to top of seattube (E) as 61cm on the xxl frame. From the drawing it looks as if this is still some way beneath what would have been the seat tube if it was a conventional frame and not a compact, that is the horizontal line from the top of the head tube is still some distance above the top of the seattube. This would suggest that the xxl is larger than a ‘normal’ 61cm frame, except that the Top tube is 59.5, which is more like a normal 61?
> 
> Anybody have a scott and can confirm how it relates to the geo on the website?


That's 36" inner leg!


----------



## Crazy Attacker

Dr Pete
I just bought my CR1
My height 6.2 ( 1m86) with a short torso vs my legs.
PReviour bike was a Caad 7 size 58 , real 56, top tube 57.5 cm.
My CR1 is a L with a sterm 12 cm.

The bike is a fire fighter, becareful 
Stef


----------



## Dr Pete

*L seems small to me?*



Crazy Attacker said:


> Dr Pete
> I just bought my CR1
> My height 6.2 ( 1m86) with a short torso vs my legs.
> PReviour bike was a Caad 7 size 58 , real 56, top tube 57.5 cm.
> My CR1 is a L with a sterm 12 cm.
> 
> The bike is a fire fighter, becareful
> Stef


Phew, I'm 6'2", but didn't even cosider a L, only an Xl or even XXL? Looking at your pics in the thread above/below, I would guess my saddle height is perhaps 10 or more cm higher than yours; perhaps your legs aren't that long?

What is the BB centre to saddle top measurement on your bike?

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Attacker

80.5 cm BB to top saddle


----------



## Dr Pete

*Not that diff to me*



Crazy Attacker said:


> 80.5 cm BB to top saddle


Mmm, I ride at 81cm - so not that diff. I see though that you've had to use a lot of spacers to get the bars up - the typical problem of long-legged guys. Hence why I tend to ride frames on the big side, with shorter stems - the only way I can get the bars where I want them is tho aim for a longer headtube. So I think an XL will probably suit me better; I think the XXL is too much of a gate...


----------



## Crazy Attacker

About the spacer normally I ride with 12 cm diff between saddle and handlebar and actually I have 9 cm, this evening I will remove 1 or 2 cms.


----------



## kewlnitrox

*My XL CR1*

Hi Pete,

I am only 6ft and I just took delivery of a XL. I do have a shorter inseam than you, and my previous bike was 58cm.

Actually my concern was more reach than saddle height in going to the XL. The effective top tube length of 575mm was a lot closer to my previous bike than the L. 

Riding style - being middle aged, I go for comfort more than sheer speed, so I prefer a larger frame.

If there is a specific measurement you want of the XL frame let me know - important to get the frame size right!

Hope it helps!


----------



## Dr Pete

*Picture of xl*



kewlnitrox said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> I am only 6ft and I just took delivery of a XL. I do have a shorter inseam than you, and my previous bike was 58cm.
> 
> Actually my concern was more reach than saddle height in going to the XL. The effective top tube length of 575mm was a lot closer to my previous bike than the L.
> 
> Riding style - being middle aged, I go for comfort more than sheer speed, so I prefer a larger frame.
> 
> If there is a specific measurement you want of the XL frame let me know - important to get the frame size right!
> 
> Hope it helps!



Thanks!

As mentioned above, because I ride with a high saddle I prefer a larger headtube, and generally ride a larger frame as a result.

Any chance of a pic of the xl, together with your saddle height measurement?

Is the top of the seat tube (which measures 58cm, acc to the website), as high as the top of the headtube (i.e. is that measureent equal to a 58 C-T?)

Cheers!


----------



## Crazy Attacker

Doc
My last bike was a Cannondale size 58, in fact it's a 56 cm. The top tube was 57.5 and I have a stern of 10 cms. Diff between saddle and handle bar 12 cms
My scott is a L, stern 12 cms, Actually the diff is 10 cms, I will try this week end is I can go to 11cms .
Did you try a scott? Because if you find something for the confort don't take a too large frame thinking that it will be more confortable, because the L is a cadillac.
You shoud try.
But it depends what you are looking for, speed or balads.
The scott is made for speed 
Stef


----------



## kewlnitrox

*Xl frame measruements....*



Dr Pete said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As mentioned above, because I ride with a high saddle I prefer a larger headtube, and generally ride a larger frame as a result.
> 
> Any chance of a pic of the xl, together with your saddle height measurement?
> 
> Is the top of the seat tube (which measures 58cm, acc to the website), as high as the top of the headtube (i.e. is that measureent equal to a 58 C-T?)
> 
> Cheers!


Sorry mate, have not had time to take some decent photos yet... Two young sons -> I am happy just to have time to ride.  Will post them soon as I get a chance... My saddle height (center of BB to top of saddle) is about 78cm (seat tube top to saddle top is about 20cm).. although that will probably get adjusted a bit once I get more miles on the bike. Hope that helps you picture the asthetics.

The CR1 frame is a bit of a compact frame, but not as "compact" as a Giant. Took a quick measure of headtube height versus seat-tube height and it is about 4cm in difference - does that mean the 58cm frame is effectively a 62cm "traditional" frame?

Hope this helps you to amke the right choice. You know what mate? I got a feeling that be it a L or an XL, you sooner you get the bike, the sooner you get your smile on your face. You gotta decide what is important to you - nimbleness/looks/comfort and what you want to use the bike for recreational/road race/tri, and then just go for it! 

cheers!


----------



## Crazy Attacker

*no regret!*

Hello guys
Just gone from a small 70 kms.
The incredible thing with this bike is the it seems that you always want to ride faster and faster.
I ride 2 km-h faster than with the Cannondale CAAD 7.
I ise to ride on bad road condition, in Quebec the road are pretty bad, but the bike filtered very well all the small crack on the road.
Tomorow I will try it on a longer ride with many up and down road, I will tell you my feeling.
Dr Pete you should decide very quickly because did you see the 2006 colors??? argggg
Cheers and good ride
Stef


----------



## kewlnitrox

*Picture of My XL CR1*



Dr Pete said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As mentioned above, because I ride with a high saddle I prefer a larger headtube, and generally ride a larger frame as a result.
> 
> Any chance of a pic of the xl, together with your saddle height measurement?
> 
> Is the top of the seat tube (which measures 58cm, acc to the website), as high as the top of the headtube (i.e. is that measureent equal to a 58 C-T?)
> 
> Cheers!


Ok, finally I have taken a photo of the bike... Hope this helps with your decision (if you have not already bought one).


----------



## Crazy Attacker

hello kewlnitrox
One small advise.. remove this ugly black plastic rim in your rear wheel!!! please! 
Also do you want to increase the confort? Change your tires, Continental Grand Prix are may be good for longevity but they are too rigid ( personnal feeling ).
Cheers
Stef


----------



## kewlnitrox

*Dork Disk*



Crazy Attacker said:


> hello kewlnitrox
> One small advise.. remove this ugly black plastic rim in your rear wheel!!! please!
> Also do you want to increase the confort? Change your tires, Continental Grand Prix are may be good for longevity but they are too rigid ( personnal feeling ).
> Cheers
> Stef


Hi Stef,

Heh heh heh... Knew I would get some flak for keeping the ugly disk - you ain't the only one on my case to remove it - some even call it a "dork" disk. It's there because I am too lazy to remove it and also I'm thinking that since I am a bit of a nerd anyway, it is probably good to remind myself who I am sometimes....


----------



## Crazy Attacker

hello kewlnitrox
Oups....
This is easy to remove.
Cheers
Stef


----------



## Max-Q

I'm 6' 4" and have an inseam of 34". I was professionally fitted for my Scott and I ended up with a 61cm XXL. The bike fits perfect and I absolutely love it. I changed out my 120 stem for a 130 and couldn't be happier. Awesome bike!


----------

